# Student Visa and Permesso di Soggiorno



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Can I apply for a PdS when holding a student visa? If so do I have to maintain my student status to retain my PdS? I hope that you see where I'm going with this. As the Elective Residency visa approach is for the moment closed for me can I do an end run using an apparently easier to obtain student visa and stay long-term in Italy? Admittedly all this is rather academic at the moment given the virus situation but that won't last forever.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes to the first. But you'd need to stay a student. Also student visas are only for accredited academic institutions. Not the local language school teaching introductory Italian


----------

